# My little guys.. And halfbeak breeding



## Aoki (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Now it's my turn to show my fish  enjoy it!!









This guy was sold to me as _Poecilia wingei_ but it turned out to be a hybrid.. :-? It was very pretty, though. I tried to keep him in a community tank, with no females, but unfortunately he passed away...









My halfbeak male... Very peaceful to the females... Fatal to other males :snakeman:









An endler's livebearer from the Cumaná's population









Same guy.. Checking some crazy bubbles out 









The same fish from the 1st pic... He had a interesting color change, depending on his mood









Halfbeak's mouth close up.









A little fight... That male (behind) can be very annoying to the females.









Trumpet snail.









Silver half-beak feeling safe among riccia, limnobium, etc..









Same moment, different angle.









Young red ramshorn.

Now the Half-beaks breeding...









The male chases the female all day long... But the real action happens at night (when the room's lights are on but the tank's ones are off). That's why I had to use the flash.









Big future mommy.

And finally, after 45 days...









Sooooo cute :icon_karu It's a pitty I couldn't see the female giving birth... I was coming home from a trip when that hapenned...









Veeeryyyy smal (about 8mm) and thin (almost 1mm)









With a pretty blue shine... Reminds me of marine fish... Don't know why









They still haven't developed the "beak"









And brave [smilie=b: ... This poor ant fell in the tank...

Sorry about the amount of pics... Too many, maybe...?

Hope you guys lije them ^^

Bye!


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Very cool pics Aoki, your endlers and 1/2 beaks are cool livebearers. Good job breeding the halfbeaks, I don't know many people who've done that.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

A agree. I enjoyed the halfbeak pics. They give me the willies- so odd looking! Congrats on the fry! they are very cute at that size


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Aoki (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello!

I'm glad you liked them 

About the half-beaks... It's not as easy to breed them as it's with other livebearers in general, one of my females gave birth prematurely (the other larger female was constantly chasing her) and the fry were all lost... Yet, the secret for succes is: there *must* be a good range of floating aquatic plants... As you could see in the pictures, they feel very safe among them, and, as they block their vision of other fish, the fights get less constant.

I'll be posting here as the fry grow 

Bye :wave:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm enjoying the babies. I have always thought the half-beaks were interesting. (I just can't do the predator thing.)


----------



## Aoki (Jan 7, 2009)

Cute aren't they? :bounce:

I always liked half-beaks but never had courage to keep them because I thought they were too demanding when it comes to food.. Never before had I been so wrong  the'll try to eat pretty much anything that falls in the tank and makes some little waves. In my opinion, they look like tiny gars [smilie=b: and they eat from my hand as well...


----------

